# HIVC Desert Club Resort, canceled ownership?



## elan4046 (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone else had the their ownership "canceled" by Orange Lake Resorts for ownership at Desert Club Resort?  We are deeded owners of two units, have always been current on due, but Orange Lake Resorts canceled our ownership of our jointly owned unit.  Also canceled a confirmed reservation we had, all without informing us.  When I called to change the check in date, I was told that I didn't have a reservation, and that I wasn't an owner and they refused to talk to me.  Clark County (Nevada) Recorder office still shows us as deeded owners, but Orange Lake Resorts won't even acknowledge me as an owner. That was 8 months ago and even though they have been provided with proof of ownership and dues, they still haven't resolved this issue and still won't respond to me. They have now closed their Deeding email box.  What's going on with Holiday Inn Vacations/Orange Lake Resorts?

If they are doing this to other people, I would like to know.  

Vic


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 17, 2013)

I joined the HIVC and have had no issue with my Desert Club membership. 

Did you or did you not join HIVC?

Could they ever explain under what conditions they cancelled your ownership, that makes no sense to me.


----------



## elan4046 (May 17, 2013)

No, did not join HIVC.  We've been owners since 2001, through many changes of management.  We use the weeks every year with family and friends.  They still have not corrected our ownership, 8 months later and waiting. How can they "cancel" (their term) our ownership?  It is deeded property. The only written reply we have received is a screen print of our account showing our ownership as canceled.  It would appear this is an isolated incident, but I'd like to hear from more owners to be sure. It took a while to determine under what name they are doing business in Nevada.  With the help of the Nevada Secretary of State, they are doing business as Orange Lake Country Club, Inc.  It's also annoying that they will not communicate with me.  I recently sent a request for information to Orange Lake, and they did reply, asking for my member number, which I provided, then all communication has stopped.  It would appear that I'm still not a listed owner in their system.  We are out our dues paid for 2012 usage, and had to get a Hotel room when they canceled our reservation.  It's very difficult to communicate with management.  The email address that I sent copies of deeds and verification of dues payment to, is now closed.  They don't publish email contact information and when we call them, they say someone will get back to us, but they never do. 

Vic


----------



## RX8 (May 18, 2013)

You certainly seem to be taking this better than I would be.

I would tell them that you will be calling the police since they have stolen your money you paid toward the 2012 maintenance fee.  Maybe that might get someone to call you back.  

if I had to get a hotel because a resort that I had owned for over 10 years decided to cancel my reservation I would be PO'd.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 18, 2013)

Since you own Real Estate (deeded in Clark County), you can talk to a foreclosure attorney. This would be like a mortgage company (I assume your mortgage is free & clear) coming in, changing the locks, and taking ownership, without going through Foreclosure. That is highly illegal.

So, it's not about stealing your MFs, it's about taking Real Property from you without going through the legal avenues.

TS


----------



## BevL (May 18, 2013)

Phoning the police is not going to help you, it's a civil matter and that's not their job.

I personally would write a strong but politely worded letter that unless your membership is reinstated within two weeks or 30 days or whatever, you will be seeking legal advice and will be looking to the for compensation for those services, f required.  I'd include in the letter copies of deeds, copies of the current records, membership numbers and basically the history you've provided here, bought the weeks, always used them, always paid for them, didn't join HIVC.  I'd send it in some way that I could track it had been delivered, then start phoning.

Then I'd hire a lawyer.

JMHO but it certainly sounds like a one off.  And if this happened to you last year and still hasn't been resolved, you must have the patience of Job.  I would have been escalating it to a letter from a lawyer long before now.

Please let us know what you decide to do and how things work out for you.  Possibly someone here will chime in with a contact at the company or something.  I know there are TUG owners that have or do own there.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 18, 2013)

If a lawsuit does come down, a good price would be what you paid for it. It may not be worth it, but if they took what is lawfully yours, they should pay you back 100%. Maybe even throw in paid MFs for your dead year(s). That'll push it higher than "small claims", and you'll definitely have the jury - if it goes that far - in your hands.

TS


----------



## elan4046 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments.  I wondered if the Clark County District Attorneys office would consider it a theft of real property or consider it a civil matter. I recently had the thought of having them reimburse me for the cost of the unit, but thought that was a stretch.

Thanks again,

Vic


----------



## deannak (May 18, 2013)

I don't know how this would work in a different state, but in Arizona, it's very easy to file a lawsuit against a company, and it's a sure way to get their attention.

A friend of mine was having no luck getting anywhere with Nissan over an issue with a defective vehicle.  He was able to file a lawsuit against them online for the cost of $35. Result?  All of a sudden they were calling him and happy to negotiate a settlement. 

I'm not a lawyer and don't know how this would work in your case, but in his case, it worked wonders.


----------



## roadtriper (May 19, 2013)

Vic,  in your first post you mention "Joint ownership"  did you check under both names?   deed exchange went through ok back when we moved to the Desert Club???   the only reason I would see they could cancel your reservation and ownership is if you were in behind on HOA Dues and they started forclosure???
the annual HOA Meeting is June 18th full HOA Board and higher ups from Orange lake HICV shouls be there. might be the place to get this resolved!  RT


----------



## elan4046 (May 19, 2013)

RT

Joint ownership is my wife (Lisa) and myself.  I did check with the Clark County Recorder under both name, and no actions have been filed.  We've never been behind on HOA dues and provided Orange Lake Resorts copies of payments.  We have not paid 2013 HOA dues, pending resolution of our ownership.  We have proposed by phone and in writing that they apply our 2012 dues to 2013 and we would call it good, but they would have to provide written proof that this has all been resolved.  We have had no reply from Orange Lake Resorts. Deed transfers to Desert Club (two deeds) went OK.  There were some errors on the transfer paperwork (dates of ownership, original purchase price, etc.) that we were not allowed to correct, but all seems reasonably accurate with the Recorders office. 

Vic


----------



## roadtriper (May 19, 2013)

Ok so you should have 2 separate  contract #s  do you have the 2 bills for the annual maint fees that came last fall for the 2013 dues?  if so that would pretty much prove ownership if they were billing you for fees?   copies of the paid maint fees for 2012?  not sure what # you've been calling?  the direct # for the desert Club is 702-731-6100  I'd call with the 2 contract #'s and the Names as they show on your contracts. and Just ask them what your Past due Maint fees are!  if they give you a total, have them email the info to you or fax it to you. this would be proof of ownership???   The Manager of the Desert Club is a gentleman named Aldeberto Luggo  he is a Orange lake employee but is a very personable fella and always seems very eager to assist owners/Guests.   seems if the Info you have shared with us is accurate there should be a simple fix to the situation. when you were in Vegas did you attempt to deal with this in person?   RT


----------



## elan4046 (May 19, 2013)

RT,

The last time I called Desert Club Resort (last October) they refused to talk to me, or provide any information, because I wasn't an owner. I walked up to the Desert Club lobby counter in November 2012 to get information on the canceled ownership, and was told there was nobody in Las Vegas that I could talk to.  They referred me back to Orange Lake Resorts in Florida.  They did not offer to have me talk to an on-site manager. I was hoping that someone in the sales office in Las Vegas could access our account, tell us what happened and help correct it.  I brought with me to Las Vegas my deeds, statements, and proof of payments, but they weren't interested in any of it. When we call Florida, the phone receptionist apologizes for what happened and assures us that someone will be back in touch, but then nobody contacts us.  The most we have received from Orange Lake is the screen print showing ownership status as "canceled". We did receive two separate statements for 2013 dues and would agree that the appearance is the ownership is active, but Orange Lake Resorts won't verify that the ownership status has been corrected.  There is still the denied usage in 2012 that needs to be resolved. I considered your suggestion of attending the HOA Board meeting in June, but if what they told me last November is true, there is nobody in Las Vegas with the authority to make a decision or correct our account.   

Vic


----------



## elan4046 (May 19, 2013)

RT

Do you have an email address for Aldeberto Luggo?  I would gladly forward all communications we've had with Orange Lake Resorts to him.  I've got to wonder, if he has some authority and was at the Desert Club Resort in November 2012, why he wouldn't talk to me then? I was standing at the lobby counter with a file folder.  I had the actual deeds, copies of all previous communications, credit card statements, etc. with me when I was told nobody in Las Vegas could resolve this. 

Vic


----------



## roadtriper (May 19, 2013)

Vic,  the Resort is controlled by the HOA.  Orange Lake has the Management Contract and owns the majority of the unsold inventory.  Our Maint fees are controlled by the HOA ,as are all finances.  Orange Lake is a Hired Company as was Summer Bay.   if you have a legitimate beef with OL I would think the HOA Board would be MY approach. even if it meant a trip to Vegas for the annual meeting. unless you're leaving out important facts, this seems like a clerical error and should be an easy fix if you get to the right person.  Your "Ownership" cannot be canceled! your rights to use the resort can be, i.e. delinquent account etc.  AFAIK the resort HOA is very proactive at collecting delinquent maint fees. have you been billed for late fees etc.? I would think that would work in your favor as you stated you havent paid 2013 yet. thats $1100+ they can bank if they get this worked out for you!  RT


----------



## roadtriper (May 19, 2013)

elan4046 said:


> RT
> 
> Do you have an email address for Aldeberto Luggo?  I would gladly forward all communications we've had with Orange Lake Resorts to him.  I've got to wonder, if he has some authority and was at the Desert Club Resort in November 2012, why he wouldn't talk to me then? I was standing at the lobby counter with a file folder.  I had the actual deeds, copies of all previous communications, credit card statements, etc. with me when I was told nobody in Las Vegas could resolve this.
> 
> Vic



I don't think Luggo has the authority, but he would know who to hook you up with. I do not have his email handy I may have his business card on my desk at work. RT


----------



## elan4046 (May 19, 2013)

RT,

Thanks for the HOA explanation.  I had no idea the HOA had any authority.  Orange Lake presents themselves as the owner.  The Orange Lake web site states: "On August 26, 2011, Orange Lake Resorts closed on a transaction with Summer Bay Resorts, expanding the Orange Lake Resorts locations to Desert Club Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada, and Sunset Cove Resort in Marco Island, Florida". They certainly don't indicate they are acting as the property management company. A search for Desert Club Resort HOA leads me back to Orange Lake "Owner Support" who I've already sent several unanswered requests for assistance to.  I've now sent another asking for HOA contact information.

Vic


----------



## roadtriper (May 19, 2013)

The statement on the website isn't wrong, Summer Bay did own some of the "Common" areas at the Desert Club plus the unsold inventory and the rights to develop and sell those units and sell them. plus the Management contract generates  big $$$  for them as well.  the deal with orange lake was for all this. plus branding rights etc. as decided by the HOA.  the important thing is all $$$ is controlled by us the home owners through our assoc.  years ago when the old resort was "Leisure" and Ramada Suites  the "Owner/Developer" gutted the place and took all the treasure!  our HOA Board  fought hard and spent much$$$  to recover from that. The decision to team up with Summer bay was a great move and helped get us where we are today. I don't forsee the board  letting loose of the checkbook ever again!  I'll see if I can get you some contact info  RT


----------



## roadtriper (May 20, 2013)

Correction on the spelling, it's Adalberto Lugo  and he is the General Manager.
Vic please PM me for the contact info.   RT


----------



## Sandy (May 22, 2013)

*Sad Mixup*

I am so sorry to hear about your mixup.  I wonder if this came about during the massive transition from the old resort, to Summer Bay, and then to the affiliation with Holiday Inn.  Something went terribly wrong, but I am hopeful that it will all work out.

What confuses me is how they can "take" your deeded ownership.  How many owners never joined Holiday Inn Club Vacations? Plenty!!  They (perhaps you) were entirely satisfied with their Summer Bay unit. The fact that the resort affiliated with HICV should not affect those owners who chose not to join the HIVC  club. Should it?

Roadtriper is a great help and good source of information. He can connect you to some key people.  RT - a question for you.  Am I correct that many owners of SB did NOT make the switch to HICV, and that they are still able to enjoy their resort without joining?

Seems like a mixup occurred during the massive realignment. 

Please, keep us posted on what happens. I am a relatively new owner at Summer Bay, and I did join the HIVC when it was offered.  I have several weeks, but your story is so alarming I am wondering how this could have occurred to a long-time owner such as yourself.  Keep us posted.


----------



## roadtriper (May 22, 2013)

Folks who didn't join the HICV Points system still have the same  deeded weeks type ownership and AFAIK still book their time as we/they always did within their particular season.   Much of the misinformation I believe was from the sales weasels trying to scare folks into joining the points scheme.   I converted my 5 weeks into the points program and it's working very well for me so far.   
I believe I have Vic hooked up with folks who will get answers for him  RT


----------



## jackio (May 23, 2013)

I just received my ballots with board candidates.  Maybe you can contact the incumbants and tell them what happened.


----------



## elan4046 (May 23, 2013)

All,

I've now sent a detailed description of what has occurred to Orange Lake (again), to the Desert Club manager and to the HOA (with RT's help).  I'll let you know what the response is.

Vic


----------



## elan4046 (May 25, 2013)

Well, it looks like a public forum is the way to get someone's attention! After all these months of being ignored by Orange Lake's (lack of) Customer Service and harassed by their automated phone calls and fines and fees, we actually got a phone call from a REAL person (Joey) who, after many apologies, appears to be doing REAL things to get our issue resolved.  Thanks to RT, who helped us with who to contact to get things moving.  It is just too bad that no one paid attention when we were just an owner who had been wronged and no one at Orange Lake cared enough to listen or respond.     
Lisa and Vic


----------



## Sandy (May 25, 2013)

*This is good news*

At least a first step.  I knew that RT would point you in the right direction. Please make sure to keep every here posted on your ultimate outcome.


----------



## roadtriper (May 29, 2013)

Vic, any movement?


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2013)

As if anyone should need proof this again shows that any Developer based management is NEVER a good thing for owners. They do act like they own the place when in fact you (the owners) do!  They take unilateral actions in their favor and you have virtually no way to fight them as they hold all the cards (and records).  

Fortunately the resort in this case is owner controlled. The HOA merely pays the Developer to be the management (a mistake IMO but it's still better than Developer management AND control). 

Hopefully you can get the credit you now deserve for their screwup (on purpose or not - it happened) and get your 2013 use reinstated.  By dealing with the HOA / Board you have people that care. Finally.


----------



## elan4046 (May 30, 2013)

All,

Things are moving in the right direction.  We've been in contact with Joey of Orange Lake.  We will talk to him again Friday.  He has sent an email, and is following up with a letter.  Lisa is handling the final resolution, and she will post the results on the forum.  Yes they have restored our ownership, have waived our 2013 dues and are giving us use of our lost 2012 week.  That's a loose explanation. And the 4 automated calls per day have stopped!!! More details to come.

Vic


----------



## elan4046 (Jun 8, 2013)

Update, of sorts.  We received the written response from Orange Lake.  It's not all that Joey offered over the phone, and we're not done yet.  They are graciously offering to pay our 2013 dues.  My view is a refund for the 2012 dues they denied us usage of or pay our 2013 dues amounts to the same thing.  That is all Orange Lake is offering to do at this point. According to Joey, the canceled ownership was caused by a Summer Bay book keeping error, not Orange Lakes fault.  That still doesn't explain why we were not contacted to tell us our ownership was canceled or contacted that Orange Lake cancelled our confirmed reservation.  Joey says our account (on their computer) has still not been corrected yet.  We will want to see a screen print when all is done, showing our ownership account as active and we don't have that yet.

Additional updates to follow.

Vic


----------



## elan4046 (Jun 27, 2013)

Haven't heard anything from Orange Lake in a while, so just for grins, I attempted to make a reservation.  I called the Desert Club reservation line 1-888-213-9990.  They had difficulty finding my account by member number, but eventually found it by using my phone number.  The account is still locked out as delinquent.  Orange Lake has not yet corrected last years errors.  

Still waiting,

Vic


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 27, 2013)

elan4046 said:


> Haven't heard anything from Orange Lake in a while, so just for grins, I attempted to make a reservation.  I called the Desert Club reservation line 1-888-213-9990.  They had difficulty finding my account by member number, but eventually found it by using my phone number.  The account is still locked out as delinquent.  Orange Lake has not yet corrected last years errors.
> 
> Still waiting,
> 
> Vic



Vic, I'd stay right on top of them till its fixed! you got the attention of a couple folks, hold their feet to the fire!  its a 20 min. fix!  if you've waited 20 days for a return call, they done forgot all about ya!  RT


----------



## andex (Jun 27, 2013)

nice to see an end in sight to your problem. Kudos to RT for the helpful advice!


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 1, 2013)

andex said:


> nice to see an end in sight to your problem. Kudos to RT for the helpful advice!



Well, I'm not so sure?  Like the old sayn' goes  "You can lead a horse to Water..."  RT


----------

